# Is anyone forming "Prepared Communities?"



## knightofavalon7 (Dec 4, 2008)

I was just wondering if people out there are forming prepared communities where you all live together and do things for the community. I just read an article (8-17-2010) about solar storms possibly/probably destroying or doing alot of damage to the power grid all over the world and the catastrophic results of this event. So I was just wondering if there are groups/communities of people preparing themselves for such an event. And I don't just mean online groups. The article(s) were talking about this happening in 2012. Do a search on solar storms 2012 and solar cycle 24.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

How would you go about preparing? I haven't found any groups here into survival at all.

I understand there is expected to be quite a few solar storms in 2013. Apparently they can predict them somewhat. The last time there were a lot of them was in the 1800s before all the technology we have now, so it isn't sure how much damage they will do. The ones we just had didn't affect anything and weren't expected to: they just said that more people would see the northern lights. So it might depend on how strong they are or how many they are at one time or something.


----------



## knightofavalon7 (Dec 4, 2008)

Check out this link about the solar storms and the damage it could cause...

Powerful Solar Storm Could Shut Down U.S. for Months - Science News | Science & Technology | Technology News - FOXNews.com


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm afraid most of the people are sheeple who are like lemmings -- they can vaguely see the cliff approaching from afar, but they just keep on plodding until they take the plunge.

I'd like to form a mutual support neighborhood but that's not gonna happen here until things get really ugly -- then it's too late. They will already be needy and parasitical. I don't mean to sound harsh because these are good people here, but they just can not concieve of a SHTF scenario. 

We live in a very rural area which, while it has it distinct advantages, it also makes us vulnerable. 225 years ago, raiding Indians picked off settlers one by one with small raiding parties because of the isolation. The same could happen here unless we are very, very prepared. Maybe even then..........


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have talked to a few in a general way and as usual they don't belivie anythin's going to happen to them, the ones that might be a little concerned say, well fema and the govt. will not be long in showing up. I say katrina guess what the stupid morons said, thats because most of those people were black. SHAT! i wanted to bit slap that stupid jackazz. My god this is what i,am dealing with around here. After the blood quit leeking outa my eyeball's  i decided that they will be the first ones that get the copper coated candy if they show up at my door.  Kidding of course, but i have tried to talk to folks and the ones that are concerned think they can do it alone. I for one know that number's are better for defending anyway. Maybe after the shtf some will come around to a tight nit group, they will have to or go down one by one. I reckon. :scratch


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

lanahi said:


> How would you go about preparing? I haven't found any groups here into survival at all.


There used to be one that met in N. Central Idaho for camp-outs, and they'd practice survival skills and share ideas (and B.S. around the campfire!), but most of them moved to Missouri.

I'm sure there's others but they stay pretty low-key because of the media and nation's view that any group up in our part of the country is probably some kind of anti-government, militia, racist, etc. group.

Believe me, there are LOTS of preppers up here. We've been talking about having a meet & greet up here. fobhomestead is just across the line in Washington and we're just across the line in Montana. That skinny little stretch of northern Idaho doesn't put us all very far apart!

I realize we're too far apart to be much help to each other in a full-blown SHTF situation, but we can provide back-up when possible and/or necessary, and we can get together to share ideas in person, and maybe practice some survival skills.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have found a go green thang i agree with , yep let's flush as much as the crap in November as we can. It's a start anyway but they can and still will lame duck us into hell, wait and see what they do. They don't care now by then it will be a free for all for those scum bag's. Remember them and never forget what they have done and will do to us.


----------



## knightofavalon7 (Dec 4, 2008)

I think it would be cool to have meetings where you would practice survival skills and share ideas. I wonder if there are any people in southern Ohio that would be interested in something like that. kyfarmer... those people might be right... maybe nothing will happen to them. I for one would like to be prepared though just in case. The article I posted above really opened my eyes to the problems we would have if the power grid did go down for months. We'd all be screwed. Scary to think about. Horseman09... you are right. People wait to do something when it's too late. I tend to be a cautious person. If I were a person of power I would try to be proactive instead of reacting to a disaster or tragedy. Too bad most of the people in power don't think that way. They really are counter productive.


----------



## idahofreedom (Nov 3, 2008)

We have some prepper neighbors - not intentional, but it has worked out pretty good. It seems like we have each taken different paths that complement each other. Food and water preps are one thing - but tools and equipment are quite another (expense) - it turns out that as a group, we have most things covered - including a home saw mill. 

Many of my neighbors do not have regular work/income anymore, so they are spending their time on developing their land. Putting in animal facilities, greenhouses, etc. When we moved out here, we were the only ones with livestock, but not anymore. 

People seem to have a "gut feeling" about what is coming in this country (or the world for that matter) and are making adjustment to the way they live and think. I am usually tentative about talking to people about preparing, as I have received weird looks in the past (I have been a prepper since about 1990) - but now they are asking me questions.


----------



## knightofavalon7 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah I think alot of people are starting to get that "gut feeling". The economy is so messed up. Me personally am unemployed right now and I just lost my house in foreclosure. We are just waiting for the sheriff's 30 day notice to be put on our door. It sucks! I was so depressed yesterday and I hardly ever get like that. 
I know that every generation has talked about some bad event coming. Sometimes shtf and sometimes it doesn't. It doesn't hurt to be prepared though. Y2K was blown way out of proportion but you never know for sure what's gonna happen. Our government and world economy is so messed up though that I think it's only going to get worse. I just read that if the George W. Bush tax cuts aren't extended that it could eventually lead us into a depression. I've heard my grandma tell stories about the depression in her time and it doesn't sound fun at all. Kinda scary really. Anyway thanks for the post idahofreedom.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

We have a somewhat loose group. I guess the level of "Prepared Community" depends on the situation. We've discussed SHTF with friends and some neighbors and the group is at varying levels of preparedness. Not tooting my own horn, but I'm probably the most prepared with my business partner (who lives about a mile away) a close second. If it's TEOTWAWKI, the group interactions, responsibilities and degree of preparedness change significantly.

The way I've put it to the others is that if SHTF and you're not prepared, don't come begging to me unless you're prepared to do something for me. It may be services (Md, nurse, dentist...) or it may labor. The less prepared you are, the worse the jobs you're getting. OK, you've got nighttime perimeter watch. Oh, you're almost out of food? Well, I'll feed your wife and kids. Here's a rifle... go hunting and don't come back until you have enough for all of us for a couple days.

I'm not trying to be a dick or anything but I've been everyone's "go to" guy for too long. When the power has gone off for any extended period, I'd always provide generators for those that didn't have one. My services in other things as well. At the end of the outage, we'd discuss them getting a generator and they agreed. Well, if they didn't get one after a couple years for the next outage... You get the idea.


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

knightofavalon7 said:


> I was just wondering if people out there are forming prepared communities where you all live together and do things for the community.


Yes, we are forming a community in New Mexico, in the mountains. We are already off the grid, have been for years.

What we are looking for are people who can share a common vision and are prepared to make a move. In our opinion time is very short. Gerald Celente (if you don't know him he is the world's best trends forecaster) says that the American economy will crash by early winter 2011. That's just a few months away. And that's just one of the reasons/effects for new communities to arise.

We believe that if people come together and share an intention then it can become reality. That said, we intend for our world to become a world without war, poverty, hatred and believe that it will come to pass.

So no, we are not militia types in any way and do not want the karma that they bring.

Peace,
Shayna
placeofrefuge2012.com


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

bczoom said:


> We have a somewhat loose group. I guess the level of "Prepared Community" depends on the situation. We've discussed SHTF with friends and some neighbors and the group is at varying levels of preparedness. Not tooting my own horn, but I'm probably the most prepared with my business partner (who lives about a mile away) a close second. If it's TEOTWAWKI, the group interactions, responsibilities and degree of preparedness change significantly.
> 
> The way I've put it to the others is that if SHTF and you're not prepared, don't come begging to me unless you're prepared to do something for me. It may be services (Md, nurse, dentist...) or it may labor. The less prepared you are, the worse the jobs you're getting. OK, you've got nighttime perimeter watch. Oh, you're almost out of food? Well, I'll feed your wife and kids. Here's a rifle... go hunting and don't come back until you have enough for all of us for a couple days.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a dick or anything but I've been everyone's "go to" guy for too long. When the power has gone off for any extended period, I'd always provide generators for those that didn't have one. My services in other things as well. At the end of the outage, we'd discuss them getting a generator and they agreed. Well, if they didn't get one after a couple years for the next outage... You get the idea.


Wow, I certainly know what you mean! We have been trying to create a community in New Mexico and when we say we would like something in return for a piece of our 40 acres in what we consider the perfect place, people look at us like we are monsters not to give it away!!! Well, you know what? We did the research for over 20 years to determine where is the right place, we sweat blood to make the money to buy the place and provisions, we suffered the disappointments when a place we thought was viable turned out to be full of bigots and had to move...so if someone thinks they can have a piece of us just for the asking, well, you' better be pretty "special"!

Peace,
Shayna
placeofrefuge2012.com


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have been prepping on my own, but have met in person with a couple of people from this group. In time it would be nice to work together to one degree or another. I've noticed that people on here are hesitant to congrigate with each other and probably rightly so.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

It's mostly my family and close circle of friends. I mean, when the :shtf:, we'll probably be the people our neighbors come running to, just because we've got the FOOD!  But really, it's just us. There are not enough like minded people in our area... But it's alright, we dont mind. Main thing is, when the fit hits the shan, we'll be ready. Even if it DOES come as soon as late 2011, we'll be VERY ready by then! 

Granted, a couple dozen miles away they've got "community gardens" growing now, and I like that idea! 

I'm also JUST starting to work towards a sort of trade caravan (for AFTER the :shtf, so people who make one good can trade for another type of good somewhere else... I hope to have all of that (routs/stops/etc) mapped out and settled up by mid 2011... THEN I've got to get the horses and carts! :scratch


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

those groups usually fall apart unless they're close family,usually father , mother siblings. Brother I-Ls and even close friends won't agree on everything and there is always the feeling that one person put in more or done more than the other. When people are couped up together for days, they change and things can get nasty to the point where you have to make a decession, I've told my family that they're welcome here with their wives and kids, but don't even think about bringing anyone else as they now have family thru marriage,Their wives or husbands family will not be welcome here, nothing wrong with them, but i'm not going to be the welfare office. if that's not satisfactory to them, they better get prepping. My wife and kids come first, even before their sprouses.


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> those groups usually fall apart unless they're close family,usually father , mother siblings. Brother I-Ls and even close friends won't agree on everything and there is always the feeling that one person put in more or done more than the other. When people are couped up together for days, they change and things can get nasty to the point where you have to make a decession, I've told my family that they're welcome here with their wives and kids, but don't even think about bringing anyone else as they now have family thru marriage,Their wives or husbands family will not be welcome here, nothing wrong with them, but i'm not going to be the welfare office. if that's not satisfactory to them, they better get prepping. My wife and kids come first, even before their sprouses.


Yes, that's why we adopt a live and let live attitude, asking only that people help each other as needed and as able.

Peace,
Shayna
placeofrefuge2012.com


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

We need a secret hand shake or something so we can all know one another after shtf


----------



## TotallyReady (May 20, 2010)

you might check with the American Preppers Network and click on your state and ask on that forum. Then you could find a group close to your home.
American Preppers Network • Portal


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I wouldn't call it a community but we are developing a local barter system with a few people. I have veggies, berries, eggs, goats(for meat and milk) and grain. Another couple has a couple dairy cows, chickens, guinea's and a large garden. Another has a small orchard with apple, peach, plum and pear trees as well as raspberry, blueberry and blackberry bushes. We all believe that there is serious trouble on the horizon and are individually working towards preparing for it but there is an unspoken link between us. If things truly go south, we would continue our arrangement to the benefit of all.


----------

